# Still not happy with Kindle reader on Fire



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

When trying to get Kindle format books from a source other than Amazon, I repeatedly find it a hassle at best. I mentioned the problems with the Penguin library book that had to be sideloaded and eventually showed up on Kindle books after a struggle.

Now I'm trying a Manybooks.net download. I tried azw format which shows up in downloads but won't load as mentioned in my earlier post. I have downloaded it as mobi and it shows up as prc format with the file manager but not with the document or book viewer on Fire. I copied and moved it to both books and documents. Still no sign i can read it. 
The manybook instructions are below but they sure don't work on Fire. Interestingly if I use Aldiko to get the book in epub it works fine with no hassle. Perhaps Amazon is encouraging us to get epub books??

Quick Instructions - Direct Download ("Whispernet")
A walkthrough written by "iamnohs" in the Amazon Kindle users forum.

Open up the BasicWeb browser.
Enter the url http://mnybks.net
At this point you can search, browser, or enter a Book ID. Find a book you want.
KEY STEP: Click on the Mobipocket version of the book for download. ONLY THE MOBIPOCKET VERSION WILL WORK.
A pop-up screen will open on your Kindle. You supply the confirmation for the book to be downloaded, and in a few seconds it should appear in your home screen.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Sam,

I played with this a little yesterday, but couldn't get it to work either...hmmm....

Betsy


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

it worked for me on the fire with es file manager, copied the file from the download dir to the doc dir and turned off the fire and turned back on.


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

i copied the azw file from the download dir and pasted it to the doc folder, make sure you turn off your fire and turn it back on after you past it, i got the azw book off your link.


----------



## Cyanide5000 (Aug 30, 2010)

It makes sense to me tho, buying things from third party vendors are usually of lesser quality than official items. Be it quality in general or the way its formatted quality. Thats why i only ever buy my books from Amazon, they work properly, and thats all i need/want


----------



## MrPLD (Sep 23, 2010)

Cyanide5000 said:


> It makes sense to me tho, buying things from third party vendors are usually of lesser quality than official items. Be it quality in general or the way its formatted quality. Thats why i only ever buy my books from Amazon, they work properly, and thats all i need/want


Except the primary issue here is the difficulty of side-loading _any_ book, irrespective of its quality. This is where Amazon holds a big trump-card, it has the ability to deliver the books directly to the device with no user-intervention, that is perhaps one of their main winning points in this eBook game. About the closest a 3rd-party can come to providing a similar service is to know the Kindle's email address and deliver the ebook to that, rather than making the consumer side-load it.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

patrick422 said:


> i copied the azw file from the download dir and pasted it to the doc folder, make sure you turn off your fire and turn it back on after you past it, i got the azw book off your link.


Okay I find it now in Docs not once but 3 times even tho I only have the prc and azw file in docs now! Thanks!


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Cyanide5000 said:


> It makes sense to me tho, buying things from third party vendors are usually of lesser quality than official items. Be it quality in general or the way its formatted quality. Thats why i only ever buy my books from Amazon, they work properly, and thats all i need/want


I too have only BOUGHT books from Azon as prices are good BUT I ike to BORROW books from my library and read Gutenberg books. I don't believe the Azon site has most of them at least not for free.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I toyed with the idea of turning off the Fire and back on but didn't think it would be necessary.    Glad our members got it figured out!

Betsy


----------



## Xopher (May 14, 2009)

One of the things that you have to remember is that the Fire is an Android tablet, so it uses the Android way of doing things (instead of the Kindle eInk method) in the background.

That means when you download things through the web browser, they end up in the */downloads* folder. The web browser doesn't know anywhere else to put files.

The Kindle Reader is just an app. The Kindle Reader app only looks in one place, and that's the docs folder. If the file is anywhere else on the Fire, it won't know where to find it. Since you are manually downloading the files, you have to manually move them over.

Each file _should_ only show up once. If you download the .azw and .prc files, they will be two separate files and show up twice.

On eInk Kindles, the experimental browser dumps everything into the documents folder, so they show up automatically.


----------



## n4uau (Nov 26, 2011)

Xopher said:


> One of the things that you have to remember is that the Fire is an Android tablet, so it uses the Android way of doing things (instead of the Kindle eInk method) in the background.
> 
> That means when you download things through the web browser, they end up in the */downloads* f
> older. The web browser doesn't know anywhere else to put files.
> ...


Yet Fire does not come with a file manager program without which you can neither find it or move it.. Thanks to Betsy on this forum I do have one! Seems to me there a number of must have apps that don't come with Fire and without this forum users would not know about them. I've not had much joy on the Azon Cust Svc forum.


----------



## corkyb (Apr 25, 2009)

patrick422 said:


> it worked for me on the fire with es file manager, copied the file from the download dir to the doc dir and turned off the fire and turned back on.


Where is the download directory on the Fire?


----------



## patrick422 (Apr 15, 2011)

Download ES file explorer for free on amazon app store, you will see it when you open the app.


----------

